# I HAD HIM!



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well guys and gals baby Izah (like Isiah) lol is here! I had him Thursday nite at 10:35pm. He weighed 7lbs 9.5ozs and was 21 inches long. WE had a lot of complications during my labor and thought I was going to lose him for a minute but thank god everything is now okay. I am home now and enjoyed the job and title of MOMMY! a lot of complications during my labor and thought I was going to lose him for a minute but thank god everything is now okay. I am home now and enjoying the job and title of MOMMY!!!!









IZAH MYKEL HITT
(like isiah, like mah kell lol some ppl have problems pronouncing it lol!!!)









the day after labor when i was finally allowed to have him......


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Good looking pup you have there . LOL Congrats Boys are great


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats...looks like a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats ~!!! he's is absolutely beautiful ~!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Congrats handsome little guy you have there!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

congrats he is very cute little guy


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well congrats MOMMA!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful baby boy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks 2 weeks old already!!!!! lol What a cutie!!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Awwwww so cute congratulations.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow what a cute baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful baby , gotta love"em eh


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! He's beautiful. Awww makes me miss when mine was that lil.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg what a cutie baby boy you have there, I love his cute little face and I am glad that things turned out well and you are both home and resting, enjoy it, it will not last long, lol


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations, he is a handsome little man. Now the fun begins!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Ohhhh Izah is a beautiful baby. Congrats!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats!!! Hes very handsome!!! And thank God you both are well!

LOVE the name by the way (I LOVE fun spellings for names  )


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww he is adorable! Congrats!! the fun has just begun.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful baby boy!!! I'm 16 weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Beautiful baby boy!!! I'm 16 weeks. I can't wait!


take the time and rest while you can! luckily he is a good sleeper for now through the nite! he only wakes up about every 5 hours so i am taking advantage of it while i can.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

AND THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Congrats!!! Hes very handsome!!! And thank God you both are well!
> 
> LOVE the name by the way (I LOVE fun spellings for names  )


yea i love fun lil spellings too. everyone has had a lil problems pronouncing it but it will be okay. eventually they will get it! im a very unique person so i had to have something unique and off the wall!


----------

